
Ask HN: Please make your SASS' invoices filenames human-friendly - andrei_says_
I have a favor to ask.<p>Please make your SASS&#x27; invoices filenames human-friendly and save your clients hours of frustrating, menial, error-prone work.<p>Every month I and countless other paying customers of yours have to download your invoice and have it processed with my company&#x27;s accounting.<p>I need to do this for 5-10 SAAS services every month.<p>Most of these files are named completely randomly, often like this (ex. - &#x27;Browserstack: Invoice-8a28fd166d2cace7016d34cbe6f06e11-20190915.pdf&#x27;) or just the word &quot;invoice&quot;, or just a hash, or sometimes, the invoice date but no company name. Some don&#x27;t even allow a downlnoad so I have to save the screen as PDF myself.<p>Here&#x27;s what would make mine and many, many others&#x27; lives easier and happier:<p>Use a filename like this:<p>saas_name--date_of_invoice--amount_of_invoice.pdf<p>This is what my accounting dept is asking for and is a major PIA.<p>It is trivial to automate and would make me and countless other <i>paying customers</i> delighted by the thoughtfulness and care of your company much much more than any PR initiative you can think of.<p>Please, please bring this up to the decision-makers in your company.
======
Blakestr
There's no way to pull the data out of the image, even if it is a raw scan,
wouldn't there be some OCR function that exists? Honestly I'm a bit surprised
there's nothing that has solved this problem.

You would need a template for each customer on where in the file the data
exists. Error checking would be an issue but you could bypass that a bit by
using the same information and generating a receipt to the user. You could
also have filters in place that would require a human to intervene if the
amounts are too high case something goes wrong.

I get that you're not asking for an app idea or anything but I'm surprised
there's not some solution you can use that already exists.

